# Disque SSD ... en IDE/ATA !



## Arlequin (4 Juillet 2012)

Hello

quelqu'un a déjà installé un SSD IDE/ATA ? 

Je pense offrir cette chose à un mini G4

Alors bien évidemment on trouve de tout, par exemple un owc 60Go à 179 neuros (gloups)
mais aussi sur la baie, à des prix nettement plus bas, mais de marque totalement inconnue pour moi 
Je vois aussi des adaptateurs ide/sata 

J'ai lu un article où l'on parle également de ceci: 

_Malheureusement, la majorité des autres SSD PATA du marché utilisent un contrôleur MTron ou un JMicron JMF602, deux puces dépassées. OWC a donc eu l'idée de proposer un SSD en PATA qui utilise un contrôleur récent, de type SandForce._

Dépassé, ok, mais fonctionnel tout de même ? sandforce à privilégier ? 

Voili voilou, si vous avez une expérience positive ou négative à partager, n'hésitez pas


----------



## CBi (4 Juillet 2012)

Installé un SSD acheté chez OWC sur mon iMac G4 : à part évidemment le silence de fonctionnement, gain quusi-nul par rapport à un DD 7200t/mn 16Mo de cache.


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2012)

Probablement parce ton DD est assez performant et arrivait déjà à la limite de ton bus IDE ... Par contre sur un iBook ou tu remplaces souvent un 2"5 en 4200 tr, la différence est plus visible.

Et les DD 3"5 en 7200 tr dépotent plus que les 2"5 en 7200 tr


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2012)

Arlequin a oublié de dire qu'actuellement son macmini G4 doit tourner avec un DD 2,5" en 5400t/mn et 8 Mo de cache.
D'où cette question du passage au SSD qui m'intéresse aussi. J'ai aussi fais une petite recherche pour une upgrade de ce type mais vu le prix d'un SSD et la côte d'un macmini G4, la balance vaut-elle le coût ?


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'installer un SSD sans nom (enfin si : Silicon Power de 2008 ?) sur mon vieil iBook12 G3@500MHz 640Mo de Ram sous Tiger.
Son disque dur (10Go ) saturait un max malgré 3Go de libre et l'ordi était devenu totalement inutilisable.
Il me sert essentiellement de livre de cuisine et de temps en temps à lancer un truc ou deux sous 9.2.2.

Bref Depuis cet ajout (45 avec le port sur la Baie), je le reprends presque tous les jours.
C'est pas devenu une bombe hein ! Mais c'est un honnête petit jouet qui me fait bien plaisir de nouveau. Il est même plus agréable qu'il ne l'a jamais été en réactivité système, même quand il était en 9.1 lorsque je l'ai touché.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juillet 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Installé un SSD acheté chez OWC sur mon iMac G4 : à part évidemment le silence de fonctionnement, gain quusi-nul par rapport à un DD 7200t/mn 16Mo de cache.



merci du retour 

l'utilisation de ce mini, que je réinstallerai avec un Léopard tout beau tout propre, sera très light (enfin pour autant que le web "actuel" puisse être considéré comme light ), donc surf, mail, bureautique et iTunes, rien de transcendant



aCLR a dit:


> Arlequin a oublié de dire qu'actuellement son macmini G4 doit tourner avec un DD 2,5" en 5400t/mn et 8 Mo de cache.
> D'où cette question du passage au SSD qui m'intéresse aussi. J'ai aussi fais une petite recherche pour une upgrade de ce type mais vu le prix d'un SSD et la côte d'un macmini G4, la balance vaut-elle le coût ?



je n'ai pas "oublié"car je n'en sais rien, je ne l'ai pas encore ouvert :rateau:, mais il y a fort à parier que le DD présent actuellement ne soit pas un foudre de guerre. Je me souviens l'avoir remplacé il y a deux ou trois ans, mais par quoi  ... suite prochainement



Invité a dit:


> Je viens d'installer un SSD sans nom (enfin si : Silicon Power de 2008 ?) sur mon vieil iBook12 G3@500MHz 640Mo de Ram sous Tiger.
> Son disque dur (10Go ) saturait un max malgré 3Go de libre et l'ordi était devenu totalement inutilisable.
> Il me sert essentiellement de livre de cuisine et de temps en temps à lancer un truc ou deux sous 9.2.2.
> 
> ...



C'est ce genre de prix qui me fait hésiter, car un DD Ide tourne dans cette fourchettte, alors tant qu'à faire, pourquoi pas 

Reste à m'assurer que le SSD Kingspec trouvé sur la baie soit compatible :hein:



Et à part ça, personne n'a d'idée concernant Sandforce, oui/non/peut être/absolument ? 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2012)

Quand on upgrade ce genre de vieilles machines, c'est parce qu'on y tient en général. Donc le coté prix devient secondaire (même si ce n'est pas négligeable).

Qui a essayé un SSD avec Mac OS 9 ?


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Quand on upgrade ce genre de vieilles machines, c'est parce qu'on y tient en général. Donc le coté prix devient secondaire (même si ce n'est pas négligeable).



disons que j'en ai de plus en plus marre du gaspillage  et mettre 50 ou 60 euros pour relancer le bidule, c'est un faible investissement

et cette machine sera un parfait ordi pour débutant (mon fils)



melaure a dit:


> Qui a essayé un SSD avec Mac OS 9 ?



bah déjà si j'avais du retour sur OsX, ce serait pas mal 


Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais, mon bon Arlequin, depuis le temps que tu nous fréquente, j'aurais pensé que tu savait qu'avant d'ouvrir un topic dans un forum, il convenait de prendre connaissance des éventuelles annonces "à lire avant de poster" figurant en tête d'icelui 

On déménage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Probablement parce ton DD est assez performant et arrivait déjà à la limite de ton bus IDE ... Par contre sur un iBook ou tu remplaces souvent un 2"5 en 4200 tr, la différence est plus visible.



Quel iBook ? les deux en ma possession étaient équipés d'origine en 5400 tr 



melaure a dit:


> Et les DD 3"5 en 7200 tr dépotent plus que les 2"5 en 7200 tr



Pas vraiment, non, ça, ça dépend des disques, un 3,5 7200 tr "basique", ça dépote à peu près comme un 2,5 à 5400 tr, et entre les 3,5 "évolués" et les 2,5 en 7200 tr, ça se tient dans un mouchoir de poche, les 3,5 sont un peu meilleurs en débit, mais les 2,5 ont de meilleurs temps d'accès, ce qui compense largement en utilisation réelle, et de toute façon, en IDE, le goulot d'étranglement que constitue le bus (133 Mo/s dans le meilleur des cas, 100 Mo/s au mieux pour les bus intégrés des Mac G4 les plus récents) les met tous d'accord. 

Le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé d'améliorer vraiment les accès disques sur un Mac G4, c'est d'utiliser du RAID entrelacé avec plusieurs disques (de deux fois à deux fois et demi plus rapide avec trois ou quatre disques), ce qui limite la possibilité aux PowerMac, seuls modèles à pouvoir accueillir plusieurs disques en interne.


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quel iBook ? les deux en ma possession étaient équipés d'origine en 5400 tr



Les palourdes en particulier puisque j'en ai trois. A chaque fois que je change le DD ce sont des 4200 que je remplace ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2012)

Ah ? va falloir que je regarde, j'ai encore un 3 Go de Palourde dans un vieux portable PC sous Windows 98 !


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Qui a essayé un SSD avec Mac OS 9 ?



Ben l'iBook dont je cause tourne très bien avec le petit SSD en 9.2.2.
Je viens de voir que la carte Airport n'apparait pas. Faut peut être que je refasse la MaJ 9.2.2 ?


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ben l'iBook dont je cause tourne très bien avec le petit SSD en 9.2.2.
> Je viens de voir que la carte Airport n'apparait pas. Faut peut être que je refasse la MaJ 9.2.2 ?



Tu n'as pas oublié de la remonter ? :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juillet 2012)

P77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, mais, mon bon Arlequin, depuis le temps que tu nous fréquente, j'aurais pensé que tu savait qu'avant d'ouvrir un topic dans un forum, il convenait de prendre connaissance des éventuelles annonces "à lire avant de poster" figurant en tête d'icelui
> 
> On déménage.



ma question concerne un SSD et un adaptateur IDE/SATA, deux périphériques/accessoires me semble t il

Et là on se retrouve dans une section de dinosaures, où inévitablement vous vous mettez à parler d'Os 9, de souvenirs de guerre et de vitesse de rotation de disque dur, ce dont, sauf votre respect, je n'ai rien à carrer

voilà


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Juillet 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> je n'ai rien à carrer
> 
> voilà



[YOUTUBE]zVS9QM6JBus[/YOUTUBE]


:love::love::love:


ps: je trouvais que cela allait bien avec les propos: arlequin (masque) et rien à carrer (pbs) 

bref je sors


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> ma question concerne un SSD et un adaptateur IDE/SATA, deux périphériques/accessoires me semble t il



Commence donc par lire l'annonce (si je t'ai mis un lien vers elle, ça n'est pas pour rien), et tu verras que "non" on ne parle pas de ça. Dans "Périphériques et accessoires", on ne parle de rien qui prenne place à l'intérieur de la machine, les périphériques et accessoires, c'est externe, à la périphérie !




Arlequin a dit:


> Et là on se retrouve dans une section de dinosaures, où inévitablement vous vous mettez à parler d'Os 9, de souvenirs de guerre et de vitesse de rotation de disque dur, ce dont, sauf votre respect, je n'ai rien à carrer
> 
> voilà



Pas du tout, tu es dans la section où on parle de tout ce qu'on peut mettre à l'intérieur d'un PowerMac, et où on ne risque pas de parler d'OS 9, vu qu'on n'y parle que de matériel, et en aucun cas de logiciel ! 

Tu dois confondre avec Classic Mac, là


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juillet 2012)

bien

je me débrouillerai tout seul

ciao


----------



## Invité (5 Juillet 2012)

Je ne dois pas être très clair 
Un SSD IDE de base de 2008 sans SandForce a ressuscité mon iBook G3 500.
C'est mieux ?


----------

